#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-04
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, sisas
<SergioMeneses> es mas vacano... o al menos eso pienso
 * alucardni más vale tarde que nunca :D
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji, no hay lio...
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji, PabloRubianes ntovar pleia2 aeShinji ya es la hora jajajaja
<aeShinji> eh?
<aeShinji> eh?
<SergioMeneses> como habiamos quedado vamos a darle a lernid -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> aqui esta el ppa -> https://launchpad.net/lernid
<SergioMeneses> si han actualizado a 10.10 no se si ya este en los repos xD
<SergioMeneses> == hay esta para maverick
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: ya está en los repos desde Lucid :P
<PabloRubianes> eso iba a decir
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, PabloRubianes oks... yo solo lo probe cuando salio xD
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, alucardni ntovar el problema q tenemos es cambiar el canal por defecto para los de habla hispana
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: enlace diario motu de efrain https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EfrainValles/MOTUJourney
<SergioMeneses> y subir un ppa hispano
<PabloRubianes> sergio
<PabloRubianes> no hay que hacer eso
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, entonces... necesitamos es conectar a este canal no?
<PabloRubianes> en las instruciones del wiki de lernid decia como hacer un archivo que te descargas y cargas al programa y eso andan
<PabloRubianes> wiki.ubuntu.com/lernid
<PabloRubianes> creo
<ntovar> PabloRubianes: en el blog de jono bacon hay una entrada sobre el uso de lernid
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero a mi solo me mostraba los canales irc de habla inglesa la vez pasada
<ntovar> http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/11/25/introducing-lernid/
<SergioMeneses> http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/11/25/introducing-lernid/
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, jajajaja
<ntovar> lol
<alucardni> necesitamos un archivo similar a este ---> http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/lernid/uowes.lernid
<alucardni> y obviamente tener el calendario en formato iCal
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji, eureka
<SergioMeneses> ese era
<alucardni> como lo hace google calendar
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, ese archivo como lo cargamo al lernid?
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: tenés que ejecutar lernid con la opcion --config=URL
<alucardni> donde URL es la ubicación del archivo
<alucardni> en este caso lernid --config=http://people.ubuntu.com/josernestodavila/lernid/uowes.lernid
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, PabloRubianes ntovar yo pensaba... q podiamos conseguir los archivos fuente y agregar un canal nuestro... y ponerlo en un ppa oficial para habla hispana....
<SergioMeneses> asi q lo bajaran, ejecutaran y listo
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: en todo caso, es mejor hablar con Jorge Castro y que el calendario de la UOWES se agregue al feed del UOW y así aparezca en la lista predeterminada de sesiones de lernid
<alucardni> y los participantes solo necesitan instalar lernid, ejecutarlo y elegir Ubuntu Open Week en Español
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, mejor!!! si es q en eso ando corto de contactos :S
<ntovar> alucardni: +1
 * SergioMeneses tiene q relacionarse mas con la gente
 * alucardni puede escribirle a Jorge Castro ;)
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, oks... le queda de tarea para mañana a primera hora o ahorita xD
<alucardni> xD
<alucardni> ok
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ntovar aeShinji alucardni solucionado "momentaneamente" eso... necesitamos mas difusion... q pena a los q me tienen agregado si aveces me pongo intenso jajaja pero uds saben q es por la causa
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, alucardni pleia2 aeShinji ntovar necesitamos mas charlas...
<SergioMeneses> sobre todo los dias jueves y viernes :S
<SergioMeneses> no se si uds se apunten con una charla... yo tengo dos pero no se si saque una 3a... igual andres mujica dijo q se anotaba
<PabloRubianes> tal vez jueves puedo
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: uno de esos días va a ser el famoso día del flame de los entornos de escritorio
<alucardni> xD
<SergioMeneses> y voy a ver si consigo otra de ubuntu-co
<PabloRubianes> pero tengo que tema
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no importa... la idea es dar charla... los temas q hay son propuestos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, alucardni ntovar uds se han vuelto a hablar con leogg? ( leandro )
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> hace tiempo... desde que trabajo... ando desconectado, pero estoy tratando de volver
<SergioMeneses> pues yo tampoco lo veo hace rato y el es el administrador del team -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-classroom-es
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: pues estamos armando un asado para 10/10/10 xD
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, lol
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<alucardni> pero puedo contactarlo hoy por mail
<SergioMeneses> y q paso q no ha venido a las reuniones del team?
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: está sin Internet en su casa
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, aaa eso explica mucho xD
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos q apruebe a los miembros nuevos del team y pues como es el lider del team jeje q trate de venir mas seguido a las reuniones :S
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: yo tambien soy administrador
<PabloRubianes> yo estuve aprobando nuevos, todavia quedan?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, oks... super esa no la sabia
<SergioMeneses> si hay vi 2
<PabloRubianes> ya los apruebo
<SergioMeneses> oks
<PabloRubianes> aprobados
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a comer... luego vuelvo si puedo...
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<alucardni> alguno de los presentes ha probado Maverick Netbook Edition?? Mutter es de muerte lenta :-S
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, jeje no
<SergioMeneses> no he actualizado a maverick todavia
<ntovar> yo tampoco he actualizado
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, :D jajaja andamos estables
<SergioMeneses> sinceramente no he tenido tiempo de sentarme y actualizar
<alucardni> otra cosa que noté en el Netbook Edition es que no pude cambiar el wallpaper xD
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, quien es jorge castro... pasenos una url
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: sacrílego!!!! jajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, lol
<alucardni> https://edge.launchpad.net/~jorge
<ntovar> ese men es uno de los duros de ubuntu ...
<alucardni> entre el y Jono "inventaron" el Ubuntu Open Week
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, ntovar yo todavia soy un niño... xD
<alucardni> a como dijo Mark una vez: es el show de Jorge y Jono
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, ntovar pregunto... jorge castro es como latino?
<SergioMeneses> no se por el nombre
<SergioMeneses> :S
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: es hijo de latinos pero no habla ni "J" de español
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
 * alucardni le envió un correo en español para la primer UOWES xD
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, y seguro le resopondi: "wtf"
<SergioMeneses> xD
<alucardni> jajaja
<alucardni> dijo que debió haberle hecho caso a su mamá y haber aprendido español xD
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, ntovar saben bien ingles???
<alucardni> desde entonces siempre me pregunta por el UOWES
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: más o menos
<alucardni> algunos no entienden mi acento británico, lol
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, ntovar podriamos invitarlo y charlar con el un rato xD
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: lo leo bien , lo demas mas o menos
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji, jajaja acento para escribir al menos xD
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: seria buena idea
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, sisas... y a jono tambien jajaja
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, alucardni uds saben q concepto manejan los del norte del continente de nuestra labor??? al menos la de classroom-es
<ntovar> yo ni idea
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: de classroom-es no se
<alucardni> pero les gusta mucho que fuimos los primeros en montar un open week en otro idioma
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, ntovar necesitamos empezar a interactuar mas con ellos...
<SergioMeneses> asi sea en pequeñas cosas
<SergioMeneses> pero empezar
<alucardni> alguna gente de classroom-es está en contacto con upstream
<SergioMeneses> yo voy a pasar una propuesta al team de classroom-es de lo q tengo pensado
<alucardni> por ejemplo DiegoTc apoya a ubuntu-classroom
<alucardni> y tiene contacto con pleia2
<alucardni> si alguno está en la lista de LoCo Contacts, es muy fácil contactar a toda esa gente ahí
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, alucardni uds son miembros oficiales de sus teams cierto?
<alucardni> sip
 * alucardni es team leader de ubuntu-ni actualmente
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, ntovar listo... yo soy administrador de ubuntu-co pablo es el duro en uruguay podemos montar algo bien vacano :D
<ntovar> sip
<SergioMeneses> toca aprovechar la ->http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2010/10/02/announcing-the-first-loco-day-event/
<SergioMeneses> y participar :D
<SergioMeneses> al menos irnos dando a conocer
<alucardni> +1
<ntovar> +1
<SergioMeneses> personalmente ntovar y alucardni creo q deberiamos reunirnos al menos una vez al mes... y no cada ves q sale un evento
<SergioMeneses> al menos como para comunicarnos mas.... ya q la lista poco se usa
<alucardni> tal vez podríamos contactarnos con alguno de los 3 motu's hispanos y conseguir que nos den una serie de charlas sobre packaging en este canal :D
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, ufff
<SergioMeneses> super
<SergioMeneses> meterla en la uowes no se podria?
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: todo depende de la disponibilidad de ellos (Andres Rodriguez, Nicolás Valcarcel)
<aeShinji> ps
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, claro preguntarles primero...
<aeShinji> en realidadn o tiene chiste
<aeShinji> xD
<aeShinji> ahh
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji, ?
<aeShinji> eso no era para aca
<aeShinji> xDU
<aeShinji> disculpen
<SergioMeneses> lol
<alucardni> lolz
<ntovar> alucardni: +1
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, ntovar no se si uds me conocen pero yo desde hace poco participo como miembro oficial... y pues desde q "tome posecion" de mi cargo en ubuntu-co hay habido demasiado trabajo :S
<SergioMeneses> y pues no conozco asi mucha gente de otros lados... :S
<alucardni> Andrés participó en la primera UOWES
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, eso... pasemosle una invitacion oficial!!!
<SergioMeneses> de parte del team de classroom-es
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: dele viaje
<SergioMeneses> ud como "vocero" :D
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, jajaja
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: pues comenzá a leer/postear en el planet ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji,
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, yo leo pero no he sacado blog o web para postear... aunq si toca :D
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, ntovar jaja la otra vez entre a un canal de desarrolladores de habla hispana y me sorprendio q todos me conocian jaja me senti hasta extraño o.0
<ntovar> eres famoso y no lo sabias ;)
<SergioMeneses> jajaja eso creo
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, lo mas gracioso fue cuando se enteraron de mi edad jajaja pensaron q los estaba timando xD
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, alucardni ElWuilMeR aeShinji pleia2 ubuntu-es me dio un ReTewwet  xD
<ElWuilMeR> SergioMeneses: No entendi :D
<SergioMeneses> ElWuilMeR, difusion de la uowes
<ElWuilMeR> SergioMeneses: ah entiendo.! Pues apoyando la idea ;)
<SergioMeneses> exacto :D
<SergioMeneses> ElWuilMeR, -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: eso indican que estan pendiente
<SergioMeneses> alucardni, -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Josernesto
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, eso!!! :D
<ElWuilMeR> SergioMeneses: si ya recuerdo, estoy ansioso por: Crear y firmar llaves GPG
<ElWuilMeR> Y Mujeres y software libre
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, alucardni ElWuilMeR aunq me gustaria mas q los Españoles participaran mas activamente
<ElWuilMeR> No conozco muchos españoles...!!
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: el problema con ellos es el horario
<SergioMeneses> ntovar, pero en lo diferentes eventos los hemos invitado y no aparecen
<SergioMeneses> al menos como instructores
<ntovar> son como 6 horas de diferencia
<SergioMeneses> en el dia del usuario ubuntu no participaron
<SergioMeneses> en las 2 oportunidades q he tenido de participar
<ElWuilMeR> ntovar: 6 horas 30 minutos :D
<SergioMeneses> exactamente eso xD
<SergioMeneses> ElWuilMeR, de q teams sos?
<ntovar> es dificil que alguien de una charla a las dos de la madrugada
<ElWuilMeR> SergioMeneses: Ubuntu-ve
<SergioMeneses> ElWuilMeR, oks :D compatriota de ntovar
<ElWuilMeR> SergioMeneses: Pues si.! :D
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: asi es ...
<ElWuilMeR> UbuntuOpenWeek = Ubuntu Semana Abierta.?
<ntovar> ElWuilMeR: se puede decir que si
<ElWuilMeR> ntovar: Excelente gracias.! :D
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> ElWuilMeR, alucardni  nos estamos hablando... me voy a dormir ya xD
<ElWuilMeR> SergioMeneses: buenas noches ;)
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-06
<ElWuilMeR> Hay que demostrar que somos mas del 1%: http://tinyurl.com/3xzhvue
<CronoX> hola a todos
<Edward_Elric> openweek3, hi
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-07
<ElWuilMeR> Cual es la url de la info de la charlas.?
<ElWuilMeR> Listo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<alucardni> http://people.ubuntu.com/~josernestodavila/uowes.html
<SergioMeneses> :D
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-08
<openweek5> HELLO
<Edward_Elric> HI
<Edward_Elric> me ayudan con sus votaciones
<Edward_Elric> http://148.245.35.4/CursoPhp/index.php
<Edward_Elric> please
<Edward_Elric> tan solo 3 votos para ubuntu :(
<Edward_Elric> que mal
<Edward_Elric> pense que reventarian la tabla XD
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-09
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hi
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: hola que tal?
<PabloRubianes> yo armando el backup para la 10.10
<SergioMeneses> bien bien... aqui medio aburrido con tantas cosas por hacer, pero en la lucha :D
<SergioMeneses> backup de q?
<PabloRubianes> cosas que no se pueden perder :P
<SergioMeneses> aaa pero de tu casa... o estas en el trabajo?
<PabloRubianes> casa
<PabloRubianes> solo trabajo de lunes a viernes
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, aaaa jejeje buen plan para el sabado xD
<PabloRubianes> y hay win alla....
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, en q trabajas hombre?
<PabloRubianes> tendria que estar estudiando pero soy un enfermo de las versiones y
<PabloRubianes> en IBM
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> veo
<PabloRubianes> si hace un mes que entre
<SergioMeneses> aaa q bueno
<SergioMeneses> y estas comodo en el trabajo?
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-10-10
<mrmoon> hola
<mrmoon> como hago para ver la charla que se realizo en agosto?
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-10-05
<apellizcos> hola a todos necesito una poca de orientacion de opensuse quien me puede ayudar
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-10-02
<hal9k2010> saludos / Hello
#ubuntu-charlas 2014-10-03
<Vianstak> hola
<Vianstak> actualice mi ubuntu de 12.04 a 14.04 y me cambio los repositorios, ahora no abre los repositorios y no apresen por ningún lado ¿se pueden actualizar o reinstalar o activar de alguna manera?
